#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Новые тенденции в современном западном буддизме

## Aion

Екатерина Сергеевна Сафронова 
Новые тенденции в современном западном буддизме



> Особенностью западного буддизма по сравнению с восточным является формирование в нем экуменических тенденций – создание различных групп и организаций «общебуддийской» направленности, в «учение» и практику которых включаются элементы учений самых разнообразных школ и направлений буддизма, причем особый акцент делается именно на буддийской практике. В наибольшей степени экуменическая направленность характеризует буддийские ритриты, на которые приглашаются представители других конфессий, традиционных для западной культуры (католики, протестанты, иудаисты и др.). Хотя эти процессы пока не имеют глобального характера, но они во многом определяют развитие буддийского движения на Западе, для которого характерны открытость, мобильность, отсутствие жестких структур и иерархии, строгой приверженности к догматике, практике конкретной буддийской школы или направления. Интерес к «буддизму вообще», часто не отказываясь от собственной традиционной религиозной принадлежности, становится одной из черт западного буддизма, определяет ориентации его современных последователей на Западе.

----------

Zom (20.02.2011), Александр С (27.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Сафронова, вон из профессии! (с)

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.02.2011), Бхусуку (23.02.2011), Кузьмич (23.02.2011)

----------


## Azzey

По сути, выводится целое новое направление буддизма - "западный буддизм". Вестернизируя буддизм, его последователи на западе отходят от традиционализма и религиозного фундаментализма и делают западное направление более либеральным, удобным и понятным зпапдному человеку. Не знаю, насколько хороши эти экуменические тенденции, ведь важным плюсом буддизма всегда было разнообоазие школ и направлений, в которых каждый мог что-то выбрать для себя.

----------


## Aion

> Сафронова, вон из профессии! (с)


Это вряд ли: 



> Сафронова Екатерина Сергеевна
> профессор-консультант, доктор исторических наук. Автор ок. 50 научных работ общим объемом ок. 70 п.л., в том числе 2 монографий. Сфера научных интересов: буддизм, его основные направления и школы, распространение в мире и в России. Подготовила 6 кандидатов наук и одного доктора наук.
> 
> ©

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это вряд ли:


Вот поэтому именно "вон"...

----------

Dondhup (20.02.2011), Legba (21.02.2011), Бхусуку (23.02.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Вот поэтому именно "вон"...


А кроме лозунгов и эмоций есть что сказать?

----------

Ersh (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А кроме лозунгов и эмоций есть что сказать?


Конечно: нормальной буддийской группе иудеи, протестанты и далее по списку просто ни к чему (читай тот же ЛамРим, раздел о Прибежище и обязанностях принявших Прибежище).

Мадам выдает эзотерические группы и пытается из "продать" в качестве некоего "западного буддизма" (реинкарнация Блаватских/Летбиттеров?).

Самое презабавное, что в современном "западном буддизьме" пользуется успехом кто-угодно, кроме тех, кто реально мог бы быть органичен и идеологически близок... это ученые (психология, нейрофизика, физика и т.д.) и атеисты! Забавно, что "не-теисты (с) ЕСДЛ" зовут и приглашают кого-угодно, но не атеистов!

Вот закономерный вопрос: почему российские буддийские группы не приглашают равинов или попов? Мы к какому буддизму пренадлежим?

----------

Dondhup (20.02.2011), Fyodor (22.02.2011), Pema Sonam (20.02.2011), Won Soeng (20.02.2011), Бхусуку (23.02.2011), Вангдраг (20.02.2011), Джигме (25.11.2012), Кузьмич (23.02.2011), Михаил Макушев (24.02.2011), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (20.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (21.02.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Конечно: нормальной буддийской группе иудеи, протестанты и далее по списку просто ни к чему (читай тот же ЛамРим, раздел о Прибежище и обязанностях принявших Прибежище).
> 
> Мадам выдает эзотерические группы и пытается из "продать" в качестве некоего "западного буддизма" (реинкарнация Блаватских/Летбиттеров?).


Извините, Вы мой вопрос поняли? 
В статье не говорится ничего о том, хорошо или плохо приглашать на ритриты небуддистов, в статье говорится о том, что это имеет место.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Извините, Вы мой вопрос поняли?


А вы мой ответ?  :Cool:

----------


## Aion

> А вы мой ответ?


Ваш ответ не содержит ничего кроме эмоций, потому я и спросил.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ваш ответ не содержит ничего кроме эмоций, потому я и спросил.


Вы не приложили и капли умственных усилий, чтобы понять мой ответ.

P.S. 


> В статье не говорится ничего о том, хорошо или плохо приглашать на ритриты небуддистов, в статье говорится о том, что это имеет место.


1. Ретрит - это уединенный затвор для интенсивного занятия практикой. 

Тетя декларирует, что "западный буддизм" включает в себя разные направления и школы. Ну так вот: я сомневаюсь, что на ретриты тибетских школ по Ваджраяне будут допущены иудеи, протестанты и далее по списку, если она не примут Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях как минимум. Только после этого они перестанут быть иудеями, протестантами и т.д. и т.п.

Если же речь идет чисто о посещении лекций и семинаров без каких либо обязательств, то такое - естественное состояние и в обычном буддизме. В чем "западность то тут"?

2. "упор на практике" - это вообще смешно! Интересно, а в тибетских монастырях, где делают практики с утра до вечера - это что такое? Если же кто-то хочет практиковать еще более интенсивно, то уходят в классические ретриты или практикуют индивидуально.

3. открытость, мобильность --- в смысле "вступай, кто хочет" или "мигрируем по стране всем табором"? Тибетские школы открыты тоже все заинтересованным, тибетские и тхеравадинские наставники дают учения по всему миру.

4. отсутствие жестких структур и иерархии... --- интересно, это что за группы такие? жесткая иерархия проявляется в следовании какому то учителю и соответственно традиции.

5. строгой приверженности к догматике, практике конкретной буддийской школы или направления ---> обычно отказ от следования догматике означает на практике незнание оной, и не более того; это лечится буддийским образованием. Приверженность практике только одной школы - явление, не доминирующее и в тибетском буддизме.

----------

Бхусуку (23.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011)

----------


## Aion

Ещё по теме:

Александр Агаджанян
Буддизм в современном мире: мягкая альтернатива глобализму

----------


## Манавах

> ... и делают западное направление более либеральным, удобным и понятным зпапдному человеку. Не знаю, насколько хороши эти экуменические тенденции, ведь важным плюсом буддизма всегда было разнообоазие школ и направлений, в которых каждый мог что-то выбрать для себя.


Главное что-бы не произошло то,что произошло на западе с йогой.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Главное что-бы не произошло то,что произошло на западе с йогой.


Так уже комплекты психофизических тренингов ака "руби бабло мобильно и на всех" выдают за особую форму "западного буддизма".

----------

Dondhup (20.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Вы не приложили и капли умственных усилий, чтобы понять мой ответ.


Для того, чтобы понять эмоцию, умственных усилий не нужно.



> P.S. 
> 
> 1. Ретрит - это уединенный затвор для интенсивного занятия практикой. 
> 
> Тетя декларирует, что "западный буддизм" включает в себя разные направления и школы. Ну так вот: я сомневаюсь, что на ретриты тибетских школ по Ваджраяне будут допущены иудеи, протестанты и далее по списку, если она не примут Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях как минимум. Только после этого они перестанут быть иудеями, протестантами и т.д. и т.п.
> 
> Если же речь идет чисто о посещении лекций и семинаров без каких либо обязательств, то такое - естественное состояние и в обычном буддизме. В чем "западность то тут"?


см.



> 2. "упор на практике" - это вообще смешно!


Так смейтесь, кто не даёт?  


> На данном этапе эволюции буддизм на Западе принимает форму пути внутреннего преобразования посредством созерцания и медитации, в то время как остальные аспекты буддийской практики вторичны по отношению к этому. Нам не следует делать скороспелые выводы о том, что западный буддизм таким образом представляет собой идеальную модель, которую могли бы адаптировать в Азии. У западных буддистов часто имеется недостаток полноценного знания текстов, а потому они склонны трактовать учения в соответствии со своими ожиданиями и взглядами. Именно здесь, я думаю, азиатские монахи могли бы сделать ценный вклад, прояснив доктринальные аспекты Дхаммы. Но хотя ради правильного понимания и нужно вносить коррективы в западный буддизм, очевидно, что главной целью западного буддиста будет личный медитативный опыт, направленный к достижению внутреннего покоя и мудрости.
> 
> Бхиккху Бодхи
> Буддизм в Европе





> 3. открытость, мобильность --- в смысле "вступай, кто хочет" или "мигрируем по стране всем табором"? Тибетские школы открыты тоже все заинтересованным, тибетские и тхеравадинские наставники дают учения по всему миру.


Что-то не припомню, чтобы в Красноярске, где почти миллион человек живёт, кто-то кроме ламы Оле Нидала давал учения. Лохотронщики не в счёт...

----------


## Dondhup

Я уже сталкивался с тем что подобные буддологи сами не являясь практикующими буддистами рассуждают о рогах зайца или о сыне бесплодной женщины. Например пишут бредовые книги по тантре.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Давайте так: западный или российский буддизм будет тогда, когда появятся на Западе и в России 
- институты, которые дают буддийское образование; 
- Наставники, которые являются Ваджрачарьями, способными передавать практики Ваджраяны во всех аспектах (ванги, лунги, комментарии, актуальное руководство в практике);
- полная Сангха, способная продолжать линию приемственности Винаи...

И при этом данные три ветви будут абсолютно независимы от соответствующих восточных.

----------

Джигме (25.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

В России подобное было, сейчас частично возродилось. 
Единственный постоянно живущий в России Учитель обладающий качествами Ваджрного Учителя - тибетец.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В России подобное было, сейчас частично возродилось. 
> Единственный постоянно живущий в России Учитель обладающий качествами Ваджрного Учителя - тибетец.


Системы образования нормальной нет. Поэтому и едут в Индию.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Да очень хотелось бы чтобы хотя бы подошли к уровню Гоман-дацана. Несколько человек обладающих уровнем геше я знаю.

----------

